# Which breed do you prefer? (dog poll)



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

*Okay, so. In my story 
The Adventures Of Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier, 
Rascal the pitter is suppose to have two close buddies. one is for surely an American Akita named Badger (i posted a thread about him in the Pictures Forum) but the other is named Chance and at first i wanted him to be a Dalmatian only because i thought that the spots would be very fun to color in but now....well i'm not so sure anymore. 
So....if i happen to change Chance's breed i want it to be something different but fun to draw. I have some breeds down here that i wouldn't mind drawing and animating into a puppy but i can't pick which one.**

Which breed do you prefer? I can draw either one but can't decide which one and i'm tired of thinking and trying to decide on my own.*


American Rottweiler?









Siberian Husky? 









Doberman Pinscher?









Dalmatian?









*So which one guys?
*
Also my first chapter is going to be called

The Adventures Of Rascal The American Pit Bull Terrier: 
Rascal's Trip To The Dog Show!

In this chapter Rascal is going to meet a lot of breeds at a dog show which gives me the challenge to animate different breeds that you don't see a lot on TV. Along side with this Rascal is going to experience his first puppy show.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmm I think I would go with either the Rotti or the Dobi.They seem like they would be fun to draw


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Hmm I think I would go with either the Rotti or the Dobi.They seem like they would be fun to draw


yeah seriously  Let me try to Dobe first


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

k i got the dobe pup done. now i'm gonna add the dark lining


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

give him a tiny buddy like a Chihuahua that likes to bite on his tail but Rascal doesnt get upset, he just tells him to stop. The Chihuahua ( mexican name Chicito or something), would be helpful in helping them out of jams because of his little size. Kids would warm up to that. Imagine a big head with HUGE ears and a little body.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> give him a tiny buddy like a Chihuahua that likes to bite on his tail but Rascal doesnt get upset, he just tells him to stop. The Chihuahua ( mexican name Chicito or something), would be helpful in helping them out of jams because of his little size. Kids would warm up to that. Imagine a big head with HUGE ears and a little body.


haha! Cool! I'm uploading the dobe now. I am gonna start drawing the Chihuahua now! and name him....Chico? Or...Meiko?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I vote for the Husky their so beautiful and I love the curly tails. What about a cute bug eyed pug? Pugs are too cute


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> I vote for the Husky their so beautiful and I love the curly tails. What about a cute bug eyed pug? Pugs are too cute


hmm...yeah i want the husky too lol! Okay then. The Doberman, Dalmatian, Rottweiler, and Chihuahua are going to be featured in the story. They'll be in some chapters but not in all of them  They'll be introduced in the chapter i'm working on now when Rascal goes to the dog show 

I'll see if i can animate a pug, a fun squishy faced challenge :roll:


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

How about choosing a rare breed like the
Xoloitzcuintli, hmmm I think I spelled it right


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

I vote for something pretty small. I think it is sooooo cute to see an APBT having a smaller dog for a buddy! Have you thought about a sassy little cat maybe? If not then I vote for the Rottie.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

rottie most def. Then a dobie!


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

PS: Just went to your site and I think you are wonderfully talented!! I can just see you going really far in life! LOVE your mythical creatures!


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT (Mar 29, 2010)

I choose the rott but the german rott alot of american ones have health problems do to poor breeding


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

id go with the dobi there like assassin watchdogs


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I vote for a pug, Lady and Raisin are best buds and do everything together. We give all our dogs voices and personalities lol, and Raisin is a Bada-bing NYer


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i say Chico for the Chi.. thats what my grandmas Chi is named.. lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

wow! I didn't know people were responding to this board!
________________________________________________



Patch-O-Pits said:


> How about choosing a rare breed like the
> Xoloitzcuintli, hmmm I think I spelled it right


OMG! No you didn't mention the Xolo!! lol i LOVE those sweet pooches! One will be in the story and thats a fact!



Pitcrew said:


> I vote for something pretty small. I think it is sooooo cute to see an APBT having a smaller dog for a buddy! Have you thought about a sassy little cat maybe? If not then I vote for the Rottie.


Yeah lol, i'm making a Pug, and a Chihuahua 



Chinadog said:


> rottie most def. Then a dobie!


Yep a Rottie is on the way! 



Pitcrew said:


> PS: Just went to your site and I think you are wonderfully talented!! I can just see you going really far in life! LOVE your mythical creatures!


Why thank you!  I want to have my own virtual video game one day that will kick the CRAP outta Nintendogs! EVERY virtual puppy game NEEDS the breeds that get disrespected! But, once again, thank you my friend 



OldSchoolAPBT said:


> I choose the rott but the german rott alot of american ones have health problems do to poor breeding


Lol how did you know?? I totally went with that idea!  High fives buddy!



gxkon said:


> id go with the dobi there like assassin watchdogs


Right on buddy! Totally! I'm making a female and a male named Diablo and Delilah.



FloorCandy said:


> I vote for a pug, Lady and Raisin are best buds and do everything together. We give all our dogs voices and personalities lol, and Raisin is a Bada-bing NYer


Haha! That is so friggin adorable!  Yep a Pug is on the way 



cEElint said:


> i say Chico for the Chi.. thats what my grandmas Chi is named.. lol


Haha okay! One Chi comin' up! 

K guys, after i make Chance the Husky i'm gonna create a page on my art website that lists all of the other characters that will be featured in the chapters 

Puppies That Will Be Featured In My Upcoming Chapters:

Red Doberman Female: Delilah

Black Doberman Male: Diablo (completed)

American Bulldog Male: Kaos (completed)

American Bully Male: Crash

German Rottweiler Male: Zeke

French Bulldog Male: Fritz (updated!)

American Eskimo Female: Miracle (in honor of my moms Eskimo named Miracle who i nursed back to health from ear worms, heart worms, fleas, and underweight)

Pug: Puggles

Xoloitzcuintli Male: Amigo (friend)

Xoloitzcuintli Female: Alita (noble)


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

I didn't read all the posts so I dunno what you picked.... but you should totally do a French Bulldog!!!!

I'm obsessed *le sigh* LOL


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

The dalmation would be difficult and would always need a contrasing background in order to make it stand out. I vote no on the dalmation


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> The dalmation would be difficult and would always need a contrasing background in order to make it stand out. I vote no on the dalmation


Hmm......well they managed on 101 Dalmatians....

I guess not then. :roll:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> I didn't read all the posts so I dunno what you picked.... but you should totally do a French Bulldog!!!!
> 
> I'm obsessed *le sigh* LOL


lol! I'm picking more then one breed now. I didn't mean to but oh well lol!

Cool! A French Bulldog will be in too!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> lol! I'm picking more then one breed now. I didn't mean to but oh well lol!
> 
> Cool! A French Bulldog will be in too!


WHOOHOO!! Gah, those faces are just to DIE for!!!! If i had 2k to drop on a doggie right now I would scoop me up a frenchie puppy lmao!!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

meganc66 said:


> WHOOHOO!! Gah, those faces are just to DIE for!!!! If i had 2k to drop on a doggie right now I would scoop me up a frenchie puppy lmao!!


haha! I'll name HIM Fritz then and replace him with the Dalmatian


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG I love frenchies too my dad's best friend has three of them and they are so funny I love em.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG I love frenchies too my dad's best friend has three of them and they are so funny I love em.


lol i love those heads when they tilt  He can be friends with Puggles the Pug


----------

